# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор системного блока

## o1eg_1C

Здравствуйте. Системный блок будет использоваться для оцифровки видео с VHS и последующей записи на DVD.
Бюджет: 13000р.
Желания:
Легкий корпус, тихий блок...
Оцените пожалуйста совместимость конфигурации и целесообразность выбора:
Процессор Intel "Core 2 Duo E7500" (2.93ГГц, 3МБ, 1066МГц, EM64T) Socket775 (Box) 1 3500
Мат. плата Socket775 GIGABYTE "GA-G41MT-S2" (iG41, 2xDDR3, SATA II, PCI-E, D-Sub, SB, 1Гбит LAN, USB2.0, mATX) 1600
Модуль памяти 2x1ГБ DDR3 SDRAM Kingston "ValueRAM" KVR1333D3N9K2/2G (PC10600, 1333МГц, CL9) 800
Корпус Minitower IN-WIN "EMR-018", mATX, черно-серебр. (450Вт) 1700
Жесткий диск 500ГБ 2.5" Seagate "Momentus 7200.4 ST9500420AS" 7200об./мин., 16МБ (SATA II) 2000
Привод DVD±RW 24x8x16xDVD/48x32x48xCD Sony Optiarc "AD-7263S", черный (SATA) 900
Тюнер TV+FM AVerMedia "AVerTV Studio 809" с ПДУ (PCI) 2300
Итого: 12800

Спасибо...

----------


## старрой

Вообще-то уже наступила эпоха сокета LGA 1155 это уже после сокета LGA 1156 , который сменил LGA775 для которого и предназначен названный Core 2 Duo E7500 .
 Работать-то будет , но собирать системник на процессоре позапрошлого поколения ... Это как-то экстравагантно на мой взгляд .:confused:

----------


## slava.sse

можно за 13 штук купить вполне или амд 4-х ядерный или i3 ,так как "корка" на то и корка уже,что высохла и устарела,то как-бы минимум считается

----------


## slava.sse

*старрой*,это как раз так есть
вот мой вариант
проц Intel Core i3-540 3.06GHz 4mb кэш
мать GigaByte GA-H55M-D2H
память DIMM DDR3 1024MB PC10666 1333Mhz Hynix
жёсткий SATA-II 750Gb Western Digital Caviar Green IntelliPower [WD7500AARS] Cache 64MB
привод SATA DVD±RW LiteOn (iHAS122/124) Black
тюнер и корпус с бп по желанию
получается у меня в городе 12510 если покупать в днс ,это с вашим корпусом с бп и тв-тюнером я посчитал

----------


## slava.sse

*старрой*,это как раз так есть
вот мой вариант
проц Intel Core i3-540 3.06GHz 4mb кэш
мать GigaByte GA-H55M-D2H
память DIMM DDR3 1024MB PC10666 1333Mhz Hynix X2
жёсткий SATA-II 750Gb Western Digital Caviar Green IntelliPower [WD7500AARS] Cache 64MB
привод SATA DVD±RW LiteOn (iHAS122/124) Black
тюнер и корпус с бп по желанию
получается у меня в городе 12510 если покупать в днс ,это с вашим корпусом с бп и тв-тюнером я посчитал

----------


## старрой

Как-то последовательно переходим с сокета LGA 775 на LGA 1156 , предлагаю всё-таки выбрать из последних LGA 1155
Процессор Intel Core i3-2100 3.1GHz 3Mb 2xDDR3-1333 Graf-850/1100Mhz LGA1155 BOX w/cooler 3 850 руб
Плата Gigabyte LGA1155 GA-H67MA-USB3-B3 H67 4xDDR3-1333 2xPCI-Ex16 2xPCI HDMI/DVI/D-Sub 8ch 4xSATA 2xSATA3 RAID 2xUSB3 4xUSB GLAN mATX 3 250 руб.
Память DIMM DDR3 4096MB PC10666 1333Mhz Hynix 1 150 руб. ( извини , но 1024Mb для современного системного блока оцифровывающего видео это даже неприлично )
Жесткий диск SATA-II 750Gb Western Digital Caviar Green IntelliPower [WD7500AARS] Cache 64MB 1 490 руб. ( не принципиально , указал твой , сам предпочитаю сигейты )
Привод SATA DVD±RW Sony Optiarc/NEC (AD-7263S) Black DVD-24x/8x/12x, R9-12x, DL-12x, RAM-12x, CD48x/32x/48x "LF" 790 руб. ( не принципиально )
Корпус Miditower ATX CoolerMaster CM Elite 332 [RC-332-KKN1-GP] black/silver, без БП 1 650 руб. ( не принципиально , в принципе какой понравится / стенка не менее 0.5/0.6 мм ) 
БП FSP [ATX450-PNR] 450W, ATX v2.0, P4 12cm 20+4+4pin TUV 1 150 руб. ( не принципиально , взято с запасом )
 Вот где-то так :)

----------


## slava.sse

у меня сегейт был,дык он сдох через 3 месяца,даже по гарантии не обменяли,мол это я виноват,теперь или вестерн,или гнусмас,или хитачи/айбиэм

----------


## старрой

> или хитачи/айбиэм


 Отстаёшь уже тож WD
 :drinks:

----------


## bj0ker

Можно собрать и на AMD и дешевле выйдет и по мощнее конфигурацию собрать.

----------


## старрой

> Можно собрать и на AMD и дешевле выйдет и по мощнее конфигурацию собрать.


 Пример в студию , который и дешевле , и мощнее .
PS 


> и по мощнее конф...


 Проверку орфографии включи .

----------

